# How to repair graphite fishing rod?



## FergusonTO35 (May 24, 2013)

Hey guys. I cracked my Abu Garcia graphite spinning rod by accidentally slamming a car door on it. The clear coat is broken but the fibers are still attached, albeit stretched and flexible. Is there a way to easily repair it? I was thinking that a good coat of epoxy with some line wrapped around it might work. I'll take a picture of it when I get home, any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Fifelaker (May 24, 2013)

I would check Janns Netcraft. I have bought a lot of stuff from them over years great people to deal with.


----------



## Matt59 (May 24, 2013)

What part of the rod is broken?

I got my girlfriend a 9' pink surf rod with a light-up reel a few years ago (hey, it beats buying jewelry/flowers/other useless junk). She stepped on it once and snapped it about 5-6'' from the tip. I fixed it by trimming and squaring up the ends, took a knitting needle (4'' more or less), coated it with super glue and inserted it in both ends, then wrapped the seam in thread (pink, of course), and put a coat of super glue on that.

The needle is for structure and to connect the two pieces and the thread is to cover the seam and prevent the line from abrading on it.

It's not as sensitive as it was before but it still works and still can throw out a 3oz sinker and cut bait.


----------

